# advice



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Does anyone have any pictures of FF before they kid I just want to see how mine look compared to yours  thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What breed do you want to see?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Any dairy breed is fine


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This doe kidded a single 2 weeks after the pictures


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures but I would also like some of when you just put them with the buck


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ahh, the only FF I have this year was bred the end of June...


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

What does FF stand for?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh well thats okay thanks tho


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

HoukFarms said:


> What does FF stand for?


First Freshener. Bred, kidding, and milking for the first time.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Like first freshener. So a toing goat with her first time kidding


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sirry I meant to say nanny instead of toing  sorry


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

goatlady1314 said:


> Thanks for the pictures but I would also like some of when you just put them with the buck


These are the pics of my FF Nigerians BEFORE they were bred!









Sorry their so dark... I forgot these were the only pics I have on my phone and of course she is the one with the black hiney lol I will try and find the other pics of the gal with the white hiney!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I really appreciate the pictures thank you  but I was acually looking for the size tho lol sorry I gorgot ti add that


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

This doe was bred 6 weeks ago.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

goatlady1314 said:


> I really appreciate the pictures thank you  but I was acually looking for the size tho lol sorry I gorgot ti add that


Like side shots, or like how big they should be to breed them?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If all you're looking for is how big they should be before you breed them, it's 80lbs if they are standard dairy breeds.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ya like side shots


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's my FF


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow shes really a nice looking goat
 she already kidded right?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is my FF.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

goatlady1314 said:


> Wow shes really a nice looking goat
> she already kidded right?


Thanks, no she still has a couple months to go. She was an early fall kid last year so she will be 16 months when she kids. That is her nutty wethered brother hanging on the tree


----------

